
Something goes bump in the data - jonbaer
http://www.symmetrymagazine.org/article/july-2015/something-goes-bump-in-the-data
======
sanxiyn
This is probably nothing. An analysis:
[http://resonaances.blogspot.com/2015/06/on-lhc-diboson-
exces...](http://resonaances.blogspot.com/2015/06/on-lhc-diboson-excess.html)

